# For Those Wanting To See Recent Posts Only



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2017)

Many people, including myself, loved the auto updating activity feed that we had in the other forum. This was a custom design and probably not something that we will have here, at least for a while.

The next best thing is the Recent Posts area which show everything in chronological order based on the date and time of the last post.

If you create a bookmark or favorite on your desktop or in your browser to that specific link, it will always take you to the most recent posts every time you come to the forum.

Recent Posts

or

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/posts&recent=1

If you do not know how to do this in your specific device, browser or operating system, ask for help in this thread and someone who knows how can help you out with this.

*Update: I have temporarily added a "Recent" tab to the navigation bar which will also take you to the recent posts page.*


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe I am not looking correctly, but where do I find recent posts?  I see new posts on the Forums drop down but not recent posts. Slowly getting things figured out and haven;t been as active the last month or so, but still a happy member.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Maybe I am not looking correctly, but where do I find recent posts?  I see new posts on the Forums drop down but not recent posts. Slowly getting things figured out and haven;t been as active the last month or so, but still a happy member.


It's not in the forums dropdown yet.. I provided a link in my post so you can bookmark it.

If you want to find the Recent Posts link you have to click on "New Posts" then at the right side, just above all of the new posts, you will see a link called "Recent Posts".

This is cumbersome to get to and I will get that added to the Forums dropdown as soon as possible but for now, the easiest way is to bookmark the link.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 13, 2017)

I was looking all over for the dropdown to help ab canuck and suddenly there it is on the home page at the top next to "members".  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 13, 2017)

I use this on my Android/Chrome phone.














Then get this with new stuff..


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 13, 2017)

I've always pointed my SMF bookmark at the list of most recent posts.

Part of that is for chasing after new members like a yapping welcome dog.


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 13, 2017)

Lol, Great thx all.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2017)

I was going nuts looking for this. It was one of my favorite features of the old forum. Thank you _very much_ for taking the time to add this back into the new forum.

[edit]
Some day, in several months, when you run out of things to do, it would be really great if I could exclude a few forums from this list. In particular, at the risk of sounding like a bad human being, I really don't want to see the roll call posts in this list. I am not suggesting that you eliminate them, because others most definitely will want to see them as part of the list. I'm only suggesting that you (some day) construct a configuration page where I could put a check mark next to each forum name in order to include or exclude it from this view.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

Recent posts is where I always start out.
I found it right away.
Al


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 13, 2017)

Took me a while, but I found it too! :confused:


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 19, 2017)

On the old forum there used to be unanswered posts. Sometimes posts slip through the cracks and I always liked to look at that section. Sometimes to give a post a bump or try to answer a question.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 19, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> On the old forum there used to be unanswered posts. Sometimes posts slip through the cracks and I always liked to look at that section. Sometimes to give a post a bump or try to answer a question.


I am actively trying to find a way to filter out the unanswered posts and so far.. unsuccessful.  That was a nice feature and extremely helpful in make sure that every thread got an answer.

For now, I just click on Recent and scan for zeros.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 20, 2017)

I've always gone to the new post list, I'm seldom on the home page.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/6794/posts


----------

